# First HDR Attempts, 300ZX



## AllHailZ (Dec 19, 2009)

I thought I'd give HDR a try.  If you have any pointers or critique, speak up!

Here are the results -


----------



## Ramones (Dec 20, 2009)

I really like the first and the last ones, the only thing about the first I don't like is the focus seems a bit too far back


----------



## newbie06 (Dec 20, 2009)

nice Z...


----------



## Wolverinepwnes (Dec 20, 2009)

my favorite is the last one, u don't need HDR with these shots though, cuz there are not a lot of areas of with high contrast difference so that you can really juice them in an HDR, but i really like the last one!


----------



## newb (Dec 20, 2009)

I really like the first 2.


----------



## AllHailZ (Dec 20, 2009)

Ramones said:


> I really like the first and the last ones, the only thing about the first I don't like is the focus seems a bit too far back


 
I was thinking the same thing.  The focus should have been on the entire NISSAN, not just N and I, then the snow...  I was freezing, I guess I didn't have it in focus like I thought I did.





Wolverinepwnes said:


> my favorite is the last one, u don't need HDR with these shots though, cuz there are not a lot of areas of with high contrast difference so that you can really juice them in an HDR, but i really like the last one!


 
I wanted to bring out the drips, frost, and everything else because that's what made it really interesting for me.  The standard shots I took didn't really do that as much as the HDR did for me.  I wanted a more realistic HDR than with colors all over the place.  Next time I'll try with two overexposed stops, one metered stop, and two underexposed stops.  I'm not crazy about the weird effects on the snow in the 4th picture.But thank you guys!  I'm glad I didn't fail miserably with my first try!
 Difference between normal and HDR picture -


----------



## AgentAustin (Dec 21, 2009)

Looks like your tabs are expired, lol.


----------



## --ares-- (Dec 21, 2009)

Isn't it bad to post you license plate in full?


----------



## AllHailZ (Dec 21, 2009)

Yes, the tags are expired.  I was driving it around a major city in NC and the cops didn't notice for seven months.   Goes to show you how observant police are.

As for the plate, yeah, it's a bad idea.  However, I prefer that people know who I am.  I've been AllHailZ for three years, and I'm proud enough of the name to post it.


----------



## Cheesyman (Dec 21, 2009)

lovin the first one


----------



## ottor (Dec 21, 2009)

--ares-- said:


> Isn't it bad to post you license plate in full?


 
Often wondered why people think that's a bad thing... They're obviously displayed to everyone 24-7 .... not shure why taking a picture of them is supposed to be wrong.. Unless you think that someone in Florida is going to hack into DMV and get my address in Idaho and then drive out to see what I have to rob... there's about 25million homes in between for a burgler.. 

BTW, I live in Idaho and my license plate is .... "Glock" ... come and visit.. 

r


----------



## Foxman (Dec 21, 2009)

Love the first shot. Hey, I am in the Triad area...High Point actually, what part of NC are you in?


----------



## AllHailZ (Dec 23, 2009)

ottor said:


> --ares-- said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't it bad to post you license plate in full?
> ...



Hahaha!  I love that, man, I pretty much have the same attitude about that.  The point of vanity plates are to stand out...



Foxman said:


> Love the first shot. Hey, I am in the Triad area...High Point actually, what part of NC are you in?



Right now I'm in a small town close to Durham, but usually I'm in Greensboro during the school year.


----------



## zeto88 (Dec 24, 2009)

--ares-- said:


> Isn't it bad to post you license plate in full?



If my license plate was ALL HAIL, I'd be posting it everywhere!


----------



## matt62485 (Dec 29, 2009)

nice shots man!  scionara from INC here!


----------



## Provo (Dec 29, 2009)

This thread is like the energizer bunny keeps on going :lmao:


----------



## WTF? (Dec 29, 2009)

nice shots, i like the second one the best.
love that car, im planning on getting one once i get my licence.....and a job haha. how are you liking it?


----------



## AllHailZ (Dec 31, 2009)

matt62485 said:


> nice shots man!  scionara from INC here!



Dude, nice to see you here!  Thanks, man!



WTF? said:


> nice shots, i like the second one the best.
> love that car, im planning on getting one once i get my licence.....and a job haha. how are you liking it?



Apparently people here like the Z and my plate, so that's good! 

As for the car, it's driving me insane right now (bad alternator belt), but if you do get one, be prepared to pour money into it and work on it.  I've spent too much money on it already that I'd never make it back if I sold it now, so I'm not going to let it go.  I strongly suggest you keep $2,000 around for the times that your Z needs something done.  Remember, it's an old car, mine is over 18 years old.  Happens to any old car. 

It drives me crazy at times, but at other times, man, it's beautiful.  The Z makes me feel like everything is good and well in the world, especially when I'm cruising along with the t-tops off.

Sorry for rambling!

Oh, by the ways, the tags are legal now.


----------



## AgentAustin (Jan 6, 2010)

--ares-- said:


> Isn't it bad to post you license plate in full?



This is a bit old. But seriously, anyone out on the streets can look at your license plate, so the internet is just as public as a public place.


----------



## 03civicdx (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello fellow INCer


----------



## 10megapixel (Feb 2, 2010)

Nice car.


----------



## theMediumStream (Feb 10, 2010)

I reallly like the first two and the last one. The second one looks like somethin' out of a magazine! Great composition, for sure.


----------

